# 3 Females or 3 Males?



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I just built another cage for 3 of a kind.(a set of 3 rats)

Which should i get? males or females?

I know that they have different qualitys but does 1 sex train easier or come when called faster?

Also, Which 1 RARELY Bites?


----------



## trish (May 30, 2007)

i have both girls and boys. so far my girls come when i call better, but my boys are much younger. i think it is just how much time you spend with the rats. i enjoy both. trish


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, the biting is a personality thing, and you are just as likely to get a nippy boy as you are to get a nippy girl. if you get them young and play with them lots, they will be less likely to bite, and getting them from a registered breeder will also reduce that risk as breeders should be breeding for temperament and health above all else. in the same sense, you're just as likely to get a fast-learner as you are to get a slow-learner, with either sex.

so really, the sex of your rats depends wholly on you! i got females mostly cuz i am not overly fond of large male genitals, but just as many people here love every bit of their boys for all that they are.  females are more rambunctious, from what i've heard, but i have one that is shy and just wants to snuggle, just as other people tell me that that is the general nature of boys. neither of my girls have ever bitten me hard, but i got them both as young 'uns, and i am very kind to them.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The cage you just built should probably only be used to house 2 rats, not three. :?

As for temperment, females tend to be more active and playful.

Males are more sedate and get bigger.

This is only a general rule and many people have lazy girls or hyper, playful boys.

I'm not sure which would train more easily, likely a sedate rat, but I could be biased, since I have all boys.

As for biting, both sexes will RARELY bite. Rats bite when they're 1) scared, 2) think you're food, or 3)aggressive due to past behavior (attacked by rats, attacked by people, etc). I have one rat that will bite. He's gotten so much better I can't even really consider him a biter anymore. He was just very unsocialized when I got him and was scared of people.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> getting them from a registered breeder will also reduce that risk as breeders should be breeding for temperament and health above all else.


We Breed Them So I can Have as Many As I want And I can Take as Long as I want to Pick 1 out.(I can observe there Habits.)

I want 1 thats LOVES to Cuddle and Also Loves to Play. Is there a Temperment that I should Look For?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i'd look for a baby that comes to your hand when you stick it in the cage, is interested in what you have to offer, and isn't skittish or jumpy. when you hold it, it shouldn't try to leap off your arm, but should settle down and move calmly.

each one is different, and that's not to say that their personalities might not change as they get older, but it's a start.


----------

